
Followio – Track your followers - martinpilch
http://www.followio.com
======
martinpilch
Hey guys,

me and Denis have been working on this little side project of ours for quite
some time now. At first, we didn't have any aspirations for it, but since we
got little bit of traction and the user base was growing slowly but steadily,
we've decided to give it a redesign and made it an app worthy of the year
2016.

\+ So far it tracks your followers count across various social networks
(Twitter, Google, Dribbble, Instagram, Youtube, Vimeo and Soundcloud. Other
networks are bit though to work with).

\+ Daily widget with actual followers count

\+ 30 days history

In near future we will release version working with backend API. That would
bring new, stunning features:

\- info who started/stopped following you

\- which post was the most influencing

\- which tag was the most successful

\- what day/night time is the best for posting

And many more

